# My New Mice



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you again SarahY for these loverly guys.

































































And than you again Loganberry for this guy im calling 'The Beast' as he is massive compaired to my siamese girls.









Any thanks again to Amy for my new siamese girl


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very purrdy :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That big black boy just oozes vitality; very, very nice.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

What lovely black foxes!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are lovely-Congrats! (I'm getting mouse-envy again- I love those Foxes! :mrgreen: )


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

- Impressive or what!!!
They're gorgeous. 
Lucky you.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, goodness! Look at "The Beast" and his regal profile! Gotta love that nose!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, im realy over the moon with them, and just realised what a whimp 'the beast' is, he is now taking orders from the smallest female....compleatly whipped :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha! Not such a beast after all  I have kept his little brother, so let me know how your siamese project goes and i'll get some pic of mine.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:lol: 
Defernatly will loganberry, he's in with 2 girls at the moment and has two more waiting to meet him so he will be very busy. Cant waite to see some pics of yours, eventhough they will put mine to shame lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

All my siamese project mice are in the same unit now, had a bit of fighting between the new siamese and the others with a bite on her side and a bite on my blue point's sholder but they are small ones and they seem to have settled down today so will keep an eye on them. And have 4 babies from one of the foxes!


----------

